# CA ambulance dl test



## whiteoleander28 (Sep 7, 2008)

So I'm totally new to this site, and thus the EMS profession...but I want to take the CA DMV ambulance dl test soon and was just wondering if anyone had any advice/tips on passing? I haven't found much useful info online....


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 7, 2008)

Go to the DMV and spend the 5 bucks on the ambulance driver handbook.  Then read it, the whole thing.  Twice.  Then, maybe, if you're still iffy, read it again.  After that, AMR EVOC has an online practice test.  Take that until you pass it 100%.  By then, you should pass the ambulance driver test.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know much about California's Ambulance Driver Written Exam, but it looks like AMR has an online practice test.  Some people in the past have mentioned that you can go to the DMV and for a nominal fee get a ambulance driver handbook.  That seems like a good investment.  Good luck!


----------



## whiteoleander28 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks guys...I actually did come across the practice test by AMR so I have those answers, I just wasn't sure how many of those questions, if any, would actually be on one of the DMV tests....thanks again


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll say this, if all you use is the practice test, you won't pass.  But, it is VERY helpful.


----------



## MattCA (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a friend that just texted me saying hes about to take it. He said you get three tries to pass it. I'm hearing about having to do another live scan, emt cert., and physical.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, Matt, Another Live Scan.  You also need a DOT physical.  This is NOT just a doctor's note, it's a full on physical, with a UA dip, and you get a nifty little green card.  The live scan has to be on the DMV's form.  You don't HAVE to have your EMT cert, but, if you don't, you'll get a 1 year temporary license, and you'll have to present your cert to renew it.  Your county card works for this if you have one.  The test isn't that bad, but you do need to read the handbook.


----------



## EMTWintz (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it customary to have to take a test to drive an ambul? I haven't heard of this. Is it just in certain states?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> Yes, Matt, Another Live Scan.  You also need a DOT physical.  This is NOT just a doctor's note, it's a full on physical, with a UA dip, and you get a nifty little green card.  The live scan has to be on the DMV's form.  You don't HAVE to have your EMT cert, but, if you don't, you'll get a 1 year temporary license, and you'll have to present your cert to renew it.  Your county card works for this if you have one.  The test isn't that bad, but you do need to read the handbook.



Oh, and pro tip with the urine analysis. Don't do heavy work like, say, moving furniture because you're changing apartments. You will have trace amounts of blood in the UA and will be invited back to get retested. >.<


----------



## MattCA (Sep 9, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, and pro tip with the urine analysis. Don't do heavy work like, say, moving furniture because you're changing apartments. You will have trace amounts of blood in the UA and will be invited back to get retested. >.<


what about mountain biking? I do that every day or really often. Or horseback riding? Been doing a lot of that lately.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2008)

MattCA said:


> what about mountain biking? I do that every day or really often. Or horseback riding? Been doing a lot of that lately.



I honestly don't know enough about it to say yes or no. I went in a few days later (the examine happened the day after I moved my furniture out) and was fine, so it will clear up quickly if it is a problem.


----------



## EMTSteve (Sep 10, 2008)

I've taken it.
Everything is true about having a physical and UA dip test.

Get the manual from the DMV, and like the other fellow said.. Read it cover to cover as many times as you can. I did, and I still took me 2 tries to pass.

The manual is very hard to read... it’s like really bad stereo instructions, full of codes and regulations you have to memorize.

The test makes your Class C Drivers test look like a Grade School test.

-Oh I need to say this...

Why is it so F'in expensive, with all the live scans, doctors appointments, tests and applications... And we make #$#% for pay. Heck, our Dispatchers make way more money then us and they have NO EMS training, or dispatch schooling. Basically they walked in off the streets and get a job.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 10, 2008)

Because, Steve, it's all about making money for the state.  And they probably want to find out if you want it bad enough.


----------



## Markhk (Sep 10, 2008)

Look over the DL51 form before you submit it to DMV...if your doc forgets to sign a page, stamp their stamp in the required box, or forget to tick the box that says you are NOT blind in one eye (happened to me.....AGHHH...I kid you not there is a check box box that says you're "not blind" rather than "blind") DMV will reject your application and you have to get another form filled out. I can't believe how much grief that form has given me...the physical form is ridiculous. They seriously need to simplify it. 

And how many people out there in CA are getting hired as only Ambulance Driver's? Do they exist anymore?  (The ADL requires you to get EMT certified within 1 year of getting the license.)


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Sep 10, 2008)

I havent heard of drivers only anywhere in Cali so far. I have heard of attendants only cause they got too many tickets and their ambulance companies insurance wont cover them anymore so they cant drive, but never the other way around. 

As for the ADL the test isnt that bad, As long as you read the handbook everything is in there, its very similar to the AMR practice test (just longer and a bit more through, but the AMR one is a good practice test) and make sure the DMV has the right address for you so they send the permanent certificate to the right place (took me an extra three months to get mine since the DMV sent it to the wrong address.) even though the temp and permanent one look exactly the same....


----------



## Jon (Sep 11, 2008)

EMTWintz said:


> Is it customary to have to take a test to drive an ambul? I haven't heard of this. Is it just in certain states?


An ambulance is different from your regular car. It is bigger, heavier, and handles MUCH differently. It also has lights and sirens.

Common sense dictates that there needs to be some form of education/certification as Emergency Vehicle Operator's Training (EVOC). Some states require it, most companies require it, and any insurance company will require it if you talk with them.

California's DMV does the classroom certification in EVOC, with a guidebook and a test. AFAIK, they are unique, but I think PA is moving in that direction.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Sep 13, 2008)

While we're on the topic, does anyone know how to get the green physical form and any other required paperwork to renew one's ambulance driver certificate? Usually work provides me the forms, but the people who handle that are out of the office for awhile and I need to renew pronto!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 13, 2008)

AnthonyM83 said:


> While we're on the topic, does anyone know how to get the green physical form and any other required paperwork to renew one's ambulance driver certificate? Usually work provides me the forms, but the people who handle that are out of the office for awhile and I need to renew pronto!



Any DMV office will have the paperwork (physical forum and green card) since they're required for commercial drivers licenses and school bus drivers licenses. You should be able to pick it up at the information desk without an appointment.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 14, 2008)

Anthony, you need to redo the physical anyway.  Any doctor's/chiropractors office that does the physicals should have the forms.


----------



## JMartinez (Sep 16, 2008)

*Took ambulance driver test today..*

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum and am a EMT-B here in California.. unemployed EMT, that is..:sad:

Anyway, in response to the original question.  It consist of 30 questions, and not every test will have the same questions, per the DMV (I asked).  You can only miss 4, so study hard.  I've read the book about 3 times, and failed it today  by 1!! I saw A LOT of the AMR EVOC practice test questions on there.  It's not a tough test, but they will throw some questions on there where you will say, "Huh? I don't remember reading this on the book?".  You will think that it's not in the book, but everything is in the book.  You need to read the whole book, including the vehicle code/code of regulations in the back.  The section in the back is hard to study from because everything is all crammed in there.  Most of the questions I got were from chapters 1-4, and about 4 or 5 from the vehicle code section in the back (those were the ones I missed in the test).  I'll be re-taking it tomorrow.

Before you take it, you have to have completed the following:
Your NREMT, of course
Medical Exam (Form DL-51) 
Live-scan Fingerprints (Form DMV 8060)
Commercial Driver License Application (Form DL 44C)-it's an orange form.
-You can obtain these forms at your local DMV office.  If you can't find them, ask an employee for them.  They have them.
-While you're at it, go to your county EMS agency(or email them), and ask them that you want to get your EMT-1 certification (or emt-b cert, same thing).  In order to work as an EMT in CA, you have to be certified by your local EMS agency to work in your county.  I believe that little cert is valid throughout CA.  Simply fill out some forms, and they'll give you your cert.

After you have completed the medical exam, commerical driver application, and the livescan fingerprinting, go to the DMV and tell them that you want to apply for an ambulance driver certificate.  If you want to take the written test that same day, just let them know.  Take all your completed forms on the day that you go to test.  I applied for the ambulance driver cert, and took the test on the same day.  DMV charged me $67.00.  For livescan prints, I paid $52.00.  For medical exam, $70.00.  

For the medical exam, you can go to any clinic that does DMV medical exams.  Simply call any of your local clinics, and ask them if they do "DMV physical exams".  They're also probably going to ask you if your have your DMV medical exam form, so fill it out before you show up for the exam.  Don't worry, they're not going to poke you with anything.  They just want to make sure that you don't have any serious impairments.  

As for your livescan fingerprints, call your local PD or sheriff's department.  Ask them that you want to have your livescan fingerprints taken.  It's either by appointment, or walk-in.  Stick to police or sheriff for livescan prints.  There are other non-law enforcement livescan locations, but I don't trust them.  Sheriff and PDs do livescans all the time, so the chances of them making an error is minimal as opposed to non-law enforcement livescan locations.  Find your local livescan locations here: http://www.ag.ca.gov/fingerprints/publications/contact.htm
-Don't forget to take your livescan form with you!

You can find the entire ambulance driver certificate process here:
http://www.dmv.ca.gov/dl/ambu_drvr_cert.htm

Yes, it's lots of steps, time, and money to be spent.  However, lets not forget about those daydreams that us prospective EMTs have!


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Sep 18, 2008)

When I took it, pretty much every practice question from AMR was on the test. And by pretty much, I think I mean 100%...which is what I passed with. The actual book makes it almost impossible to pass first time...I swear there's stuff in the test they don't actually officially say in the study book.

As far as behind the wheel, DMV says the ambulance driver's employer is given the responsibility of training them. I guess takes a load off of DMV, and employer can teach them how to actually drive code 3 (can't do that during DMV test).


----------



## EMTWintz (Sep 19, 2008)

Jon said:


> An ambulance is different from your regular car. It is bigger, heavier, and handles MUCH differently. It also has lights and sirens.
> 
> Common sense dictates that there needs to be some form of education/certification as Emergency Vehicle Operator's Training (EVOC). Some states require it, most companies require it, and any insurance company will require it if you talk with them.
> 
> California's DMV does the classroom certification in EVOC, with a guidebook and a test. AFAIK, they are unique, but I think PA is moving in that direction.


Well then ok. I was not informed of this. I started with rescue back in 2000 and the extent of my training was the chief taking me out and doing a few basic things. He told me as long as I can park it in the bay without taking off the mirrors I was good. Seems to me I will keep my mouth shut bout it till it becomes and issue


----------

